# Udder Question - Is this doe pregnant?



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello!

I need some expert opinons....and i know this a great place to get them!

How close to kidding have you had a doe produce an udder last minute? 
This is the reason i ask.....
This is a boer doe. Her name is Fiona  I'm not sure if she is bred or not, and it's driving me crazy! :hair: I use a marking harness on my buck and this girl only marked once. Her due date is February 3rd.

BUT, Her pooch looks def preggo but not preggo enough to kid in two weeks. I have bounced her, and can't tell. One day i think yes! the next no there is nothing. Her ligs are still there although they don't feel mushy. Also, there is no udder. i know these girls can fill up at the last minute, but i've never been this close to a due date without at least a little hint of an udder. This will be her second kidding. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: pooch test please *

Link doesn't work. Try uploading to tinypic.com and use the url with [img ] [/img ] without the spaces :thumb:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: pooch test please *

bummer.....i can't get anything to work now.... i gotta go now, i'll have to try later. i'm sorry friends!


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: pooch test please *

haha holy cow! thanks davyhollow for the help! no missing those pooch pics  haha


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: pooch test please *

Haha, no problem, glad it worked. To me she looks bred, but I'm not the best at pooch tests. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: pooch test please *

Thanks, i thought she did too, i'm just not sure she looks preggo enough for her due date.... :scratch: o well i guess we can just wait another week and see! I'll keep a close eye on her and cross my fingers for a beautiful single doeling........or buckling!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

She also looks bred to me, even though I'm not the best with the pooch test. She may surprise you and may indeed be due Feb. 3. I've heard of girls not filling their udder till the day they kid... or maybe your buck some how managed to be sneaky and breed her at a different date! LOL 

Is that a bit of discharge on her tail? perhaps that was some of her plug? The timing could be right if that's the case. Either way I wish you luck


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

ooooo i hope she is!! She throws the most beautiful thick babies! 

That is discharge on her tail, but the day after that, it looked like her vulva tightened up again. This one really has me scratching my head! I've heard of does not filling until labor, but iv'e never seen it happen. Thanks for the good luck wishes, i'll keep you updated!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

oh yes, please do, I'm very interested to to see what she does!


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, i'm a few days early, but i'm going to call this one ...NOT bred. -bummer. She has tightened up significantly in the hind end the last few days, and i'm pretty sure that is not supose to happen if she is bred. I guess what i thought may be a mucus plug was actually a heat that i had been looking for for 4 months. O well. I guess she'll have a little trip to the buck pen in a week or so. Babies in Julyish --sigh-- Thank you for all of your help!!


----------

